# AlienLayer is back!



## willie (Jun 6, 2014)

I'm sure you are all revved to the max to hear that Alienlayer is having a relaunch.  I got a promotional email from them last night to that effect.  They announce a 30% discount code on their web site, but the email has a link (containing a bunch of hex numbers in the url) for a 40% coupon.  I didn't click the link since I figured that the hex numbers are user tracking, but if someone really wants the coupon maybe I can figure out somethng.

I don't want to slag on them too much, my first VPS was from them and I was amazed and happy to find out it was possible to get an even slightly-working server for the ridiculous pittance they were charging (they were among the first of the $15-or-so/year vps sellers on LEB).  So I have kind of a soft spot for them.  But to put it diplomatically, they had ongoing reliability problems that they never seemed to cure, and they kind of faded from the scene.  Let's hope the current incarnation is better.


----------



## DomainBop (Jun 6, 2014)

> I'm sure you are all revved to the max to hear that Alienlayer is having THEIR ANNUAL relaunch


fixed that for you 

February 2013: LEB offer "AlienVPS is Back!" http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/7939/new-node-tell-us-your-dream-vps-plan-price-and-we-ll-do-our-best-make-it-happen-alienvps-is-back/p1


----------



## drmike (Jun 6, 2014)

Their website abducted by browser and CPU... pretty sort of designs, but alienlayer's is horrendous loading.

They were one of the first low cost companies I stumbled into alienvps to be exact.

They keep sort of dying then reappearing, like a bad Zombie flick.   I never bought from them due to the horror of the reviews.  No 30-40% discount coupon is going to save them from themselves and the reality of being oversold and poorly managed servers.


----------



## Mr. Obvious (Jun 6, 2014)

If only you knew the history from long, long ago (when it very first started).

It's comedy gold that cannot be shared


----------



## Amitz (Jun 6, 2014)

Mr. Obvious said:


> If only you knew the history from long, long ago (when it very first started).
> 
> 
> It's comedy gold that cannot be shared


Please! Some links and some effort to share the gold. Please!


----------



## notFound (Jun 6, 2014)

Hm, I'm fairly sure they owe me money. They've done this plenty of times, relaunched and then gone silent. Last time didn't they copy BuyVM with the DDoS protection, SQL offload and SSD caching or something?


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Jun 6, 2014)

What the heck... (PS its under http://alienlayer.com/company/about-us/)


----------



## Amitz (Jun 6, 2014)

360% of services in total. Alien Mathematics.


----------



## dano (Jun 6, 2014)

Oh man, I wish them luck -- I had one of their offerings way back in the day(3 year, 2.5years ago), but realized that the node was way oversold, and the network was not so good, as it was only...HE and Cogent back then(ole Fiberhub blend). Also, I had e-mailed support, as it was my very first OpenVZ instance, and things weren't working as I was used to..coming from a Xen/VmWare world -- turns out I needed modules to be loaded for my particular wants, which seemed like a PITA to me.

Suffice to say, I left Alienlayer feeling like...OpenVZ is a pain and doesn't feel any better than other virtual platforms, even at the price, and AL has "semi responsive" support.

Again, I wasn't impressed with AL then, but the network at FiberHub had gotten much better since then, and hopefully support emails are answered more promptly these days.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 7, 2014)

Haha yep the Alienlayer 192mb OpenVZ VPS was also my first VPS.  They had restarts every other days and had network issues frequently.

Interested in seeing how it pans out, but yeah.  The owner (back a few years ago?) did extend my VM's time due to the downtime + network issues, but I never actually returned to using it.


----------



## Wintereise (Jun 7, 2014)

>Being revved about Alien*Aids*' revival

H4H4H4H4, no.


----------



## sv01 (Jun 7, 2014)

ghost bless them. I'll never use their service anymore. Too many downtime


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Jun 7, 2014)

Amitz said:


> 360% of services in total. Alien Mathematics.


I didn't thought of service breakdown as a breakdown to what they are hosting.

Rather, I thought of service breakdown as service downtime. :/


----------

